# My new blog



## JonathanHunt (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't know how long it'll last, but here is my new blog...

fatbaptist

Hopefully it will spur me to lose weight, and write out my thoughts constructively, and...stuff!

JH


----------



## rgrove (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good. I'll have to add it to my list!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 25, 2005)

added


----------

